
This popular teen app is quickly turning into Chatroulette 2.0 - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/03/popular-teen-app-monkey-turning-into-chatroulette-2-point-0.html
======
KiDD
The Not Hot Dog protocol in action!

